# JFreeChart - Achsenbeschriftung



## beethoven (26. Okt 2009)

Hallo, 
bin ziemlich neu bei Java und auch JFreeChart und brauche jetzt Hilfe! Habe nix ergoogeln können. 
Möchte eine Zugriffsstatistik für jeden Monatstag abbilden, doch wie kann ich dann die Ausgabe der 0 und der 32 auf der X-Achse unterdrücken.

Parzieller & vereinfachter Code

         XYSeries punkte = new XYSeries("Zugriffe");
         punkte.add(1,100);
         punkte.add(2,200);
         punkte.add(3,150);
         punkte.add(4,120);
         punkte.add(5,200);
         punkte.add(6,200);
         punkte.add(7,210);
         punkte.add(8,500);
         punkte.add(9,600);
         punkte.add(10,500);
         punkte.add(11,100);
         punkte.add(12,200);
         punkte.add(13,150);
         punkte.add(14,120);
         punkte.add(15,200);
         punkte.add(16,200);
         punkte.add(17,210);
         punkte.add(18,500);
         punkte.add(19,600);
         punkte.add(20,500);
         punkte.add(21,100);
         punkte.add(22,200);
         punkte.add(23,150);
         punkte.add(24,120);
         punkte.add(25,200);
         punkte.add(26,200);
         punkte.add(27,210);
         punkte.add(28,500);
         punkte.add(29,600);
         punkte.add(30,500);
         punkte.add(31,990);
         XYDataset dataset = new XYSeriesCollection (punkte);
         final JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createXYLineChart(
            "XYLineChart",            // chart title
            "Tage",                   // x axis label
            "Zugriffe",               // y axis label
            dataset,                  // data
            PlotOrientation.VERTICAL,
            false,                     // include legend
            true,                     // tooltips
            false                     // urls
         );

Die Ergebnisgrafik ist in der Anlage zu sehen.

Vielleicht ist was mit CategoryAxis zu machen. Wenn ja - wie dann bloß?


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Okt 2009)

So sollte es tun:

```
final XYPlot plot = chart.getXYPlot();
       plot.getRangeAxis().setRange(1, 31);
```


----------



## beethoven (26. Okt 2009)

Das hatte ich schon probiert.
Damit beeinflußt man die Y-Achse.
Nur wie funzt das für die X-Achse.

In der Anlage das Bild das ich mit deiner Erweiterung erhalte.
Es werden keine Werte dargestellt, weil min=100 ist


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Okt 2009)

Kanns grad nicht ausprobieren:
getDomainAxis() anstatt RangeAxis?


----------



## beethoven (26. Okt 2009)

Danke
Super :applaus:
das wars 
es funzt wie gewünscht


----------

